# LED vs. CFL Spectrum comparisson Link?



## tjurhs (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm debating about switching out my CFL bulbs for LED bulbs. What I want to know is if there is any information or links about the "spread" in light wavelength for a specific bulb color?

for example, is there more or less wavelength "spread" for a 6500K bulb if it is a CFL or an LED. the same question would be asked of other colored bulbs that aquatic plant farmers would be interested in.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tjurhs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm debating about switching out my CFL bulbs for LED bulbs. What I want to know is if there is any information or links about the "spread" in light wavelength for a specific bulb color?
> 
> ...


----------



## tjurhs (Mar 31, 2014)

awesome information!

do you have the same info on an LED


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

tjurhs said:


> awesome information!
> 
> do you have the same info on an LED


Just do a web search either under the led manufacturer's site or use Google images. Led spectrums are very much the same between all makers.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tjurhs said:


> awesome information!
> 
> do you have the same info on an LED


Second one is a 6500k LED..Blue spike (from the blue LED it is made out of)
big hump from the phosphor coating in the LED

bottom pair is what you see best vs what plants "see" best... 

Only major difference is blue gap in the 500nm range and CFL's have near UV..
Warm white LED have more of the important 660nm range


----------



## tjurhs (Mar 31, 2014)

cool! but I'm not sure how that answers my question, only because I don't know enough. you've probably put the answer right in front of my nose.

so my basic question is, will my plants get more "useable light" if it comes from a CFL or an LED bulb both being rated for the same Kelvin temperature, say 6500K

thanks for your help!

Todd


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tjurhs said:


> cool! but I'm not sure how that answers my question, only because I don't know enough. you've probably put the answer right in front of my nose.
> 
> so my basic question is, will my plants get more "useable light" if it comes from a CFL or an LED bulb both being rated for the same Kelvin temperature, say 6500K
> 
> ...



Well you asked:


> is there more or less wavelength "spread" for a 6500K bulb if it is a CFL or an LED. ?


Which answer was shown above......
The next question has nothing directly to do w/ "spectrum" but amount of "photons"... which has more to do w/ power output, focus. and spectrum mix..

The question is not easy to answer.. but the easiest answer is watt for watt LED's are more efficient in delivering a larger amount of useable spectrum..


----------



## tjurhs (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeff, you're right. You provided plenty of information. I had a rough day at work and just wanted the answer handed to me instead of putting in some effort to learn it myself, sorry.

Todd


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tjurhs said:


> Jeff, you're right. You provided plenty of information. I had a rough day at work and just wanted the answer handed to me instead of putting in some effort to learn it myself, sorry.
> 
> Todd



no problems.. I completely understand.......

For your punishment you have to read this..
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3573946/

(just kidding.. I'm just parking it so I can find it again)

But as a visual:


> Fig. 7. Quantum requirement of photosynthesis and LED electrical conversion efficiency as affected by spectral quality of light provided by light emitting diodes (LEDs) (solid symbols) or by a cool-white fluorescent lamp at irradiance levels of 50 μmol m-2s-1. Electrical conversion efficiency (open symbols) is calculated as mWμmol carbon-1, based on the product of mWμmol photons-1 and quantum requirement. (Tennessen et, al., 1994b).


http://www.biology.mcgill.ca/Phytotron/LightWkshp1994/5.11 Bula/Bula text.htm












> The quantum requirement and electrical energy required to fix a quantity of carbon is less for the LED lamp than for a cool-white fluorescent lamp.


----------

